

Pythons, Mathematical Doodling, and Graph Theory - liuhenry
http://kottke.org/10/12/mathematical-doodling

======
RiderOfGiraffes
This is blog spam. Don't go there - it's simply appropriating someone else's
material without attribution.

Scum.

Here's the original:

<http://www.youtube.com/Vihart#p/u/1/heKK95DAKms>

Posted there:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1974604>

